# Chars auf Gleichheit mit Klamern/Operatoren überprüfen



## JavaChobo (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hab mal wieder ein Problem. Wie kann man denn chars auf Gleichheit mit Klammern/Operatoren überprüfen?
Angenommen ich hab den String x:"(1*2)+3", und hol mir die einzelnen chars mittels:

for (int i = 0; i < expr.length(); i++){
		    char temp = expr.charAt(i);
	            ......

wie kann ich temp jetzt auf Gleichheit mit z.B. [, (, }, + oder * überprüfen?
Wenn ich z.B. einen neuen String y "(" erzeuge und mittels y.equals(temp) überprüfe klappt das zwar, aber das ist ziemlich umständlich die ganzen String Variablen zu erzeugen. Geht das vllt. etwas eleganter?  :autsch:


----------



## Ark (31. Mai 2007)

Ich denke mal, was „elegant“ ist und was nicht, hängt wohl davon ab, was du mit dieser Information respektive mit diesen Klammern anstellen möchtest.

Ark


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2007)

erstelle dir ein char-Array (evtl. statisch einmalig),
das durchläufst du dann und vergleichst char == char


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erstelle dir ein char-Array (evtl. statisch einmalig),
> das durchläufst du dann und vergleichst char == char



...oder gleich einen _Token-based _Parser...


----------

